# Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?



## martin karstens (1. März 2008)

Um die Teichfolie vor der UV Strahlung auch unter Wasser zu schützen ( die ersten 50cm Wassertiefe) möchte ich etwas machen. Die Ufermatte von Na.. ist mir zu teuer (ca.10€ / m2). Einfachen Rasenteppichboden ( UV stabil 500 Std.) kostet mich nur 0,79€ / m2.
Hat jemand schonmal Rasenteppichboden eingesetzt?
Freue mich schon jetzt auf Anregungen,
Martin


----------



## jochen (1. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hi Martin,

Ja habe ich....und andere auch... 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4801/?q=kunstrasen

Gieb mal in der Suche Kunstrasen ein, und du hast viel zu lesen...

schönes Wochenende.


----------



## martin karstens (1. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Danke Jochen, werde gleich mal unter Kunstrasen suchen. Unter Rasenteppichboden hatte ich nichts gefunden.
Bei dem Wetter ist man zu hause eh am besten aufgehoben, also Zeit zum lesen!
Martin
P.S. Habe mit eben 1m2 Kunstrasen gekauft und in eine Maurerkübel gelegt und Wasser rein. Auf dem Grund eine Hälfte mit Kies. Mal schauen wie es morgen so aussieht nachdem sich das Trübe gesenkt hat.


----------



## Jürgen-V (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

hallo
den habe ich damals bei meinem ersten teich statt flies unter der folie genommen.  
soll laut baumarktverkäufer nicht verrotten. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## martin karstens (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Auch eine gute Idee! Muss mal den Kugelschreibertest machen. Mal schauen was besser ist. Günstiges 300g Flies gibts ja auch schon für 1,19€ / m2.
Gruß Martin


----------



## Redlisch (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*



			
				martin karstens schrieb:
			
		

> Einfachen Rasenteppichboden ( UV stabil 500 Std.) kostet mich nur 0,79€ / m2.



500 Std. ist aber nicht gerade viel, was passiert danach ? Wird er Weis, oder fällt er auseinanden ?

Axel


----------



## martin karstens (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hallo Axel!
DAS kann mir auch keiner sagen. Aber ich denke das dann der "normale" Alterungsprozeß anfängt. Etwas blasser und spröder.
Aber er soll ja nur die Stufe zwischen 20 und 50cm Wassertiefe abdecken. Mit der Zeit sollte sich auch ewtas Dreck im Rasen ablagern der dann noch zusätzlich vor der UV Strahlung schützt. Der nächste bessere Kunstrasen hat 1000 Std UV Stabilität, kostet aber 5€/m2.
Martin


----------



## karsten. (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hallo

ich denke die UV Stabilität von Kunstrasen spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Wer will den nassen möglicherweise in Falten gelegten Kunstteppich schon sehen    

der ist unbewachsen  mindestens genauso hässlich wie nackte Folie oder neue Naturagard-ufermatte. 

wenn er erst eingewachsen ist ....
und DAS sollte doch der Plan sein
ist das Thema doch vom Tisch oder ? 



mfG

in Gedenken an die vielen kleinen PVC´s die dafür sterben mussten....

http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/naturagart/das-naturagart-ufermatten-system.html

dem __ Moos ist es egal


----------



## ra_ll_ik (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*



> die Teichfolie vor der UV Strahlung auch unter Wasser zu schützen ( die ersten 50cm Wassertiefe) möchte ich etwas machen



...verstehe ich nicht...
Erstmal gibt es 15 Jahre Garantie auf Qualitätsfolie und dann ist der Randbereich innerhalb kürzester Zeit mit Algen bewachsen.
Da ist nichts mit Strahlung.
Ich kenne Teiche die die Folie im Randbereich immer in Sicht haben, hatten und haben werden, da ist bisher nichts passiert.
Gut, im Randbereich würde ich auch kaschieren, alleine wegen der Ansicht, aber für Teile die unter Wasser liegen auf keinen Fall...
dann mal lieber mit der Liebsten mal essen gehen....


----------



## w-cl203 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*



			
				martin karstens schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Hat jemand schonmal Rasenteppichboden eingesetzt?
> Freue mich schon jetzt auf Anregungen,
> Martin



Hallo Martin,

wir selber haben die Ufermatte eingesetzt, allerdings habe ich bei einem Koihändler den Kunstrasen als Ufermatte gesehen. Klar preiswert und wenn kaputt leicht austauschabr. Er meinte nur er sollte, bevor er ins Wasser kommt, erstmal 4-6 Wochen draußen nso lagern, damit entsprechende im Teich unerwünschte Komponenten durch ausgewaschen werden.


----------



## Redlisch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Auch stellt sich die Frage: Was passiert mit dem Kunstrasen wenn er sich dann verabschiedet ?

Fällt er auseinander wie Kokosmatten und rutscht in den Teich ?
Wir er nur spröde und zerfällt bei Berührung. Habe ich dann viele kleine Kunststofffäden im Teichwasser, welche eventuell die Kiemen der Fische schädigen ?

Alles was ich mir vorstelle gefällt mir überhaupt nicht ....

Ich habe da jedenfalls nicht gesparrt und 120m Ufermatte von NG verbaut...

Axel


----------



## karsten. (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hallo

nach 8 Jahren noch kein Vergang 

nur schmutziger

der von mir verwendete Rasenteppich besteht aus Polyethylen Uv 

also 

ich hätte auch für die nächsten 80 Jahre keine Angst  

mfG


----------



## martin karstens (6. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Nochmal danke an alle für die vielen Infos. Sehr hilfreich!
Gruß aus Schleswig-Holstein
Martin


----------



## 1686christine (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Habe auch hin und her überlegt, was ich mit meinem unschönen Teichrand mache und habe mir dann eben auf der NA-Shop Seite die Ufermatte bestellt.(So) 

Meine Kokosmatte fliegt dann (auch auf anraten) raus, bevor sie gammelt.

Nun hoffe ich, das die Lieferung nicht so lange dauert.(gespannt):beeten  

Gruß Christine


----------



## karsten. (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hallo

ich will mal ganz allgemein 
ein paar alte chinesische Sprichwörter in die Runde werfen

_Jede Art von Ufermatte ist nur dann richtig verlegt ;

wenn man sie nicht mehr sieht !


vorherige Fehler lassen sich nur unbefriedigend verstecken

und

eine wirksame Kapillarsperre wird umso wichtiger 

_
mfG


----------



## animei (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hallo,

ich hätte auch mal ne Frage zum Kunstrasen. Zieht der genauso Wasser wie die Ufermatte?

Gruß
Anita


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hi zusammen,

Martin - bei Deiner Teichgröße würd ich mir das genau überlegen, ich persönlich finde Kunstrasen nicht so toll... und wenn du den mit Noppen nimmst - was passiert dann in dem Zwischenraum zwischen Folie und K-Rasen wo das Wasser nicht so doll zirkuliert ?

Ich denke dass auch viele doofe chemische Stoffe in diesem verarbeitet wurden. Meistens hat so ein Kunstrasen eine weißliche Unterseite, als ich den damals auf meinem alten, leicht feuchten Kellerfußboden liegen hatte löste sich diese weißliche Schicht ab.

Den Oberen Folienrand würd ich mit Buntkies (rund) abdecken, ich habs in der Reinfolge 8/16, 50/150 und dann 20/40 gemacht....

Ich selbst hab noch vor Teichfolie mit PVC Kleber zu versehen und den 8/16er Buntkies draufzukleben - aber bei Deiner Teichgröße ist dies sicher nicht das Richtige.

Nimm doch dann lieber das dünnste, günstigste Vlies (ich glaub das weiße ist besser als die zum Teil angebotene *russenwolle*)


Stell doch mal nen paar Bilder ein

@Anita, wenn der Kontakt zum Erdreich hat zieht dieses natürlich über den Kunstrasen Wasser... ist das gleiche wie wenn Du nen Faden in den Teich legst der im Erdreich endet...


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Ralf , 

nichts für ungut, aber etwas weniger spekulativ wäre hilfreicher.
- Viele doofe chemische Stoffe ? Was denn ? PE vielleicht ? Ist das nicht auch in manchen Teichfolien ? 

Es macht natürlich in der Tat keinen Sinn Rasenteppich mit Drainage (die von Dir beschriebenen Noppen) zu nehmen. 
Nix gegen die feine Teichbaufirma aus Ibbenbüren, aber es geht auch mit Rasenteppich.

Was bitte ist "Russenwolle" ? Wolle mit Migrationshintergrund ? 

Wolf


----------



## Alex45525 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hallo,

zu Kunstrasen kann ich nichts sagen, habe selbst die NG-Lösung verlegt.
Hier gibt's Infos und viele Fotos mit Ufermatte: Unser Teichbau.

Ufermatte vier Monate nach Neuanlage:
Foto 

Ufermatte ein Jahr nach Neuanlage:
Foto 
Achtung: Bitte nicht täuschen lassen! Die Ufermatte ist bei diesem Foto nur der vorderste Rand (Versteckt den Kunststoffrand unserer Teichschale). Direkt dahinter befindet sich die Sumpfzone, die sehr üppig bepflanzt ist.


----------



## Franzel5 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hallo,

wenn auf der Matte etwas wachsen soll ist der Kunstrasen zu dünn. Es gibt die Ufermatte aber nicht nur bei NG.

Such mal bei E....y nach Verkäufer siggi 0001 oder nach Ufermatte Rest. Ich habe dort das Material ersteigert und bin auf m²-Preis zwischen 3,50 und 4,50 € gekommen trotz Versandkosten. Ist halt etwas mühsam da man mehrere Versteigerungen gewinnen muss.

Aber die Matte wird dort auch im regulären Verkauf für etwa 6,- € m² angeboten.

Auch wäre ich bei dem erwähnten Billigstkunstrasen mißtrauisch was alles an Chemie ins Wasser gelangt.Von den 500 garantierten Sonnenstunden ganz zu schweigen. Kunstrasen etwas besserer Qualität ist nicht viel billiger als die Matte die ich erwähnt habe.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*



			
				Franzel5 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wäre ich bei dem erwähnten Billigstkunstrasen mißtrauisch was alles an Chemie ins Wasser gelangt.



Ist das auch nur eine Vermutung ? Oder gibt es da irgendwelche Berichte ? 

Wir leiten unser Wasser über PVC Rohre zu Filtern aus GFK damit Sie dann in den Teich aus PE, PP, PVC oder EPDM gelangen.
Was soll denn in dem bösen billigkunstrasen noch sein, ausser oben erwähnten Kunststoffen ? 

Persönlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das es in Deutschland erlaubt wäre diesen Quadratkilometerweise im Garten zu verlegen wenn da giftige Stoffe ins Grundwasser oder in die Petersilie gelangen. 

Aber ich lass mir gern auch was anderes erklären. Nur dann bitte mit Hand und Fuß. Ich glaub hier gibts Kunstrasen gegenüber viele Vorurteile und wenig fundiertes Wissen oder Erfahrungen. 

Wolf


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das auch nur eine Vermutung ? Oder gibt es da irgendwelche Berichte ?
> 
> Wir leiten unser Wasser über PVC Rohre zu Filtern aus GFK damit Sie dann in den Teich aus PE, PP, PVC oder EPDM gelangen.
> Was soll denn in dem bösen Billigkunstrasen noch sein, ausser oben erwähnten Kunststoffen ?



genau die Kuststoffe sind es, die Wolf hier aufzählt, aus denen der Kunstrásen hergestellt wird. Er besteht entweder aus Polypropylen (hieraus werden beispielsweise Trinkhalme gefertigt), Polyethylen (hieraus werden Wasserleitungen u.a. gefertigt) oder Polyamid (daraus macht man z.B. Bekleidung), oder aus einer Mischung dieser Fasern. Das spricht eindeutig nicht für die Giftigkeit.

Wir denken mal, dass die Vorbehalte wegen der verwendeten Chemie nicht ganz begründet sind. Und die etwas kostenintensiverer Ufermatte von Natur**ard ist ebenfalls aus diesen Materialien gefertigt. 

Ansosnten bleibt es, wie alles im Leben, wohl eher Geschmackssache, was man für seinen Teich verwendet.


----------



## animei (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hallo Ralf,
danke für Deine Antwort. 

Und wie ist es, wenn der Kunstrasen nicht im Erdreich endet, sondern in einem mit grobem Kies gefüllten Graben?

Ich habe keinen bepflanzten Ufergraben, möchte aber die Folie, die im Moment sichtbar über Rasenkantensteinen liegt, vor der Sonne schützen ohne Wasser aus dem Teich zu ziehen.

Anita


----------



## sternhausen (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hallo zusammen
Möcht nur kurz etws zu den giftigen Inhaltsstoffen sagen.
Es macht sicher einen Unterschied ob man nach DIN gefertigte Kanalrohre verwendet, die so nebenbei auch einen gewissen Qualitätsstandard haben müssen oder irgend eine qualitativ minderwertiges Zeug wie den billigen Rasenteppich der irgendwo aus China kommt und dessen Inhaltstoffe niemanden wirklich interessieren.
Auch bei den Folien gibt es ja wie jeder weiß, sehr hohe Unterschiede, da es viele verschiedene Inhaltstoffe gibt.
Wie viele Billigfolienhersteller verwenden zb das hochgiftige Cadmium als Weichmacher.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung und jeder soll das verwenden was er/sie für richtig hält.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Plätscher (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hallo,

ich habe vor Urzeiten meine Lehre bei einer Firma gemacht die Überdachungen und Hallen aus  PVC Folie herstellt.
Was kleben geblieben ist, das Folien ob PVC od. z.B PE dem Verwendungszweck entspreachend eigentlich ein Chemiecoktail sind.

Die Hochwertigen (teuren) sind genau definiert. Dann gibts die Folien in denen Produktionsreste mitverarbeitet werden (etwas preiswerter) und ganz unten die Folien in denen ein bestimmter Anteil an Regeneraten (Kunststoffabfälle von irgendwo her) drinne sind. Dazu kommt noch die Qual. der Zusatzstoffe (Rein od. nichtrein, billigere oftmals bedenkliche Alternativstoffe)

Bei dem was ich damals erfahren habe kämen mir die ganz billigen Rasenteppiche nicht in den Garten. Gute Rohstoffe sind auch in China teuer und irgendwo muß der Preis herkommen.

Wäre mal interessant wenn eine Test-Organisation sich mal darüber hermachen würde.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*

Hi Wolf,



> Was bitte ist "Russenwolle" ? Wolle mit Migrationshintergrund ?



     hihihi .... ne, Russenwolle ist dieses Graue Vlies aus sämtlichen Resten (sieht genauso aus wie Malervlies), Russenwolle dehalb da dieses zusammengemixte Wollzeuch in Russland viel hergestellt + genutzt wurde .... 

@ Anita, bedenke dass dein Kunstrasen sich mit Wasser vollsaugt und steine sich durch die Sonneneinstrahlung erwäremen, wenn dieser Rasen nun auf den Steinen liegt geht sicher einges an Verdunstung drauf. - Ich würds ohne Rasenteppich machen. 

Nur Steine rein (aber vorher alle abwaschen / Baueimer mit Loch + dann duschen + mit kleiner Schaufel umrüheren)

Bau aber vorher eine schöne Kapilarsperre so wie auf meinem Bild.

Viel erfolg   + stell mal Bildchen ein

PS: die Randgestaltung war noch nicht 100%ig fertig ...


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*



			
				Plätscher schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre mal interessant wenn eine Test-Organisation sich mal darüber hermachen würde.



Hat wohl noch nicht , weil der Rasen von der Teppichrolle vermutlich in den meisten Fällen nur als kurzfristige Notlösung oder eben wie hier zweckentfremdet benutzt wird. 

Billig = schlecht und eher bedenklich
Teuer = gut und unbedenklich 
klingt logisch und wird die Regel sein ... aber den meisten Reibach macht dann doch der, der ein Billigprodukt zu hohem Preis verkauft... der Preis als Qualitätskriterium scheidet für mich also aus.

Ich hab wirklich hilfreiche Angaben nur zu dem Profikunstrasen gefunden, wie er teils in Stadien verlegt ist, da ist das Hauptproblem eher die dämpfende Gummigranulatschicht. 

Ein anderer Hersteller wirbt fuer seinen Kunstrasen mit folgenden Umweltschonenenden Argumenten: 
- Kunstrasen spart kostbare Wasserresourcen 
- Kunstrasen muss nicht gemäht werden, keine Lärm und Schadstoffemmissionen durch Rasenmäher.
- Kunstrasen muss nicht mit Düngern, Herbiziden und Pestiziden behandelt werden. Das Grundwasser wird geschont ! 
- Kein Pollenflug und kein Heuschnupfen durch Gräser 
:crazy 
Ja... da sollte man doch sogar überlegen ob echter Rasen, Echte Teiche etc. überhaupt noch zeitgemäß sind  

Wer also wirklich mal nen Test hat oder testen kann... mal her damit ! 

Wolf


----------



## Alex45525 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ufermatte von "Na.." oder Rasenteppichboden?*



> Ein anderer Hersteller wirbt fuer seinen Kunstrasen mit folgenden Umweltschonenenden Argumenten:
> - Kunstrasen spart kostbare Wasserresourcen
> - Kunstrasen muss nicht gemäht werden, keine Lärm und Schadstoffemmissionen durch Rasenmäher.
> - Kunstrasen muss nicht mit Düngern, Herbiziden und Pestiziden behandelt werden. Das Grundwasser wird geschont !
> - Kein Pollenflug und kein Heuschnupfen durch Gräser



So, das klingt doch alles richtig plausibel, diesem Rat muss man einfach folgen! Konsequent wie ich bin, habe ich soeben den Garten verkauft, die Fenster zugemauert und eine Fototapete davorgeklebt. Endlich keine Arbeit mehr!!!


:smoki 

 
 
:crazy


----------

